# [SOLVED]Respondance of certain websites are extremely slow

## xiaweitang

This happens on both my FreeBSD install and Gentoo install. And it happens for mostly Chinese websites (no matter the sever is on China or not), and on firefox, but no on links (links doesn't show Chinese characters anyway). After I type the address of those websites, it directs there immediately, but the loading is very slow compared to my experiences, and after loading complete, the scrolling is also very irresponsive. According to ArchWiki, the problem could be originated from /etc/hosts. Here is my /etc/hosts:

```

127.0.0.1   tux

::1      localhost
```

Is there anything wrong with it?Last edited by xiaweitang on Wed Mar 03, 2010 7:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

127.0.0.1 localhost tux

else your localhost don't point to 127.0.0.1

----------

## PaulBredbury

The ::1 line should be, I believe:

```
::1     localhost6.localdomain6 localhost6
```

I forget which distro I copied that from  :Sad:   I don't even use ipv6, anyway.

----------

## xiaweitang

 *krinn wrote:*   

> 127.0.0.1 localhost tux
> 
> else your localhost don't point to 127.0.0.1

 

I made the change and reboot, but the situation is the same.

----------

## whiteghost

 *Quote:*   

>  Code:
> 
> 127.0.0.1   tux
> 
> ::1      localhost
> ...

 

yes. 

amazing how many differences on web.

from 

```

man hosts

127.0.0.1       localhost

       192.168.1.10    foo.mydomain.org       foo

       192.168.1.13    bar.mydomain.org       bar

       146.82.138.7    master.debian.org      master

       209.237.226.90  www.opensource.org

```

a trusted source on these forums said this was correct:

```
 # $FreeBSD$

#

#

# Host Database

#

# This file should contain the addresses and aliases for local hosts that

# share this file.  Replace 'my.domain' below with the domainname of your

# machine.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may

# not be consulted at all; see /etc/nsswitch.conf for the resolution order.

#

#

::1         localhost localhost.my.domain

127.0.0.1       localhost localhost.my.domain

#

# Imaginary network.

#10.0.0.2       myname.my.domain myname

#10.0.0.3       myfriend.my.domain myfriend

#

# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for

# private nets which will never be connected to the Internet:

#

#   10.0.0.0    -   10.255.255.255

#   172.16.0.0  -   172.31.255.255

#   192.168.0.0 -   192.168.255.255

#

# In case you want to be able to connect to the Internet, you need

# real official assigned numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network

# numbers but instead get one from your network provider (if any) or

# from your regional registry (ARIN, APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)

```

from a debian discussion:

http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2005/10/msg00387.html

 *Quote:*   

>  This has been mentioned before, but I'll say it again.  This is solely
> 
> because the Debian /etc/hosts reads:
> 
> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain localhost
> ...

 

----------

## xiaweitang

I installed Chinese fonts, and the problem is gone. So I think both versions of my /etc/hosts are okay.

----------

